# New Sink & Fitter for Hobby 750FML near Bury ?



## csheard

Hi Everyone

Can you please help me with your expertise? 

I have an 05 Hobby 750FML. The sink in the bathroom – the plastic surrounding the centre drain has cracked and essentially the drain is no longer part of the sink. I need to locate a replacement. Does anyone know what / where I should look please?

Also, I am not very technical – I will need someone to fit it. The motorhome is in Bury – so somewhere around this neck of the woods would be ideal. 

Really appreciate your help.
Colin


----------



## charlieivan

Try giving Peter Hambilton a ring at Preston. He does Hymers so may know about Hobby or be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## mixyblob

Try DMR
They are Hobby repair specialists


----------



## csheard

Thanks very much. I will call both. 
Cheers
Colin


----------



## mixyblob

I have just had the same problem with the shower tray in my Hobby 700. The bevelled hole where the drain connects had split half way around it's circumference. 
I cut it out completely and fitted a £5.99 domestic bath drain from BnQ which dropped straight in with a bit of furtling to connect the pipework.
Some what cheaper than a new shower tray.
I see my bathroom wash handbasin is also cracked around the drain connection but not badly, some heavy duty sticky tape seems to have fixed it.


----------

